# لكل من يرغب فى معرفه المزيد عن ال c.n.c وانواعها



## عصام م.ا.م (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتى واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان تلقو الفائده من هذا الموقع الجميل 

http://www.machinetools.net.tw/lathe/taiwan_lathe.htm

وبه فيديو من مختلف انواع الCNC 

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## نايف علي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

ينقل للقسم المناسب


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## zamalkawi (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الفيديو، ولكن أين "مختلف أنواع الماكينات" التي ذكرتها؟؟
أنا لم أجد سوى مخارط بتصاميم مختلفة


----------



## احلى مهندس (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
على الموقع 


تحيتي


----------



## حمدى 12 (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور يأخى عصام


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه يارب


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

شـــــــــــــديد يا بشمهندس عصام


----------



## هشام المتوكل (2 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافيه يارب*​


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

